# What does bench proof mean?



## cookienut (Sep 8, 2004)

I saw a recipe for Kaiser rolls and it said to *bench* proof them.  Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 8, 2004)

> I saw a recipe for Kaiser rolls and it said to bench proof them. Does anyone know what that means?


if you can give us the URL maybe we can figure it out from the recipie - i'm not familiar with that term but people love to use stupid terms for familiar procedures


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 8, 2004)

It means letting rolls rise on a bakers bench which is usually made out of wood.I sure you can proof or rise  them on a pan anyway.


----------



## cookienut (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks, I kind of figured it was something like that, I just had never seen a term like that before.  Anyway, this is the place I saw it mentioned:

http://baking.about.com/library/recipes/blbr10.htm

I've been trying different recipes and when I saw this it stumped me a little bit, but wanted to make sure it was no big deal. 

Thanks again.


----------

